# Dave's Saucer City



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's my diorama of an anti-gravity electro-magnetic hovercraft dealership.
































































The pictures I took while I was building it are here: https://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/daves-saucer-city/

There's a slideshow on my Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/daveinthehat/


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

:laugh::laugh: I love it!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

That is pretty neat. :appl::appl:


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

Flying saucers and steam locomotives... talk of a time warp!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

One of the advantages of flying saucers, good in any time frame!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Extremely clever, Dave, and very nicely built...super details. Where'd you get the saucers?


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I got the flying saucers from the toy machine outside the grocery store. They're made out of the same plastic as a Crazy Glue bottle. Very difficult to paint.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow-ee! Talk about the epitome of out of the box creative thinking and model making. This is most definitely a great example of that in it's purest form. A fabulous idea and truly eye catching implrmentation. I love it!!!


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

A shame they don't have a scale kit of a Futuro house... would have made a great office for the business!


----------

